# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Музей в Монино

## А.В.Егоров

47мин. 475Мб MPEG-1
1. http://rapidshare.com/files/12535417...part1.rar.html
2. http://rapidshare.com/files/12536409...part2.rar.html
3. http://rapidshare.com/files/12536924...part3.rar.html
4. http://rapidshare.com/files/12537427...part4.rar.html
5. http://rapidshare.com/files/12537829...part5.rar.html

----------


## Snake

> 47мин. 475Мб MPEG-1
> 1. http://rapidshare.com/files/12535417...part1.rar.html
> 2. http://rapidshare.com/files/12536409...part2.rar.html
> 3. http://rapidshare.com/files/12536924...part3.rar.html
> 4. http://rapidshare.com/files/12537427...part4.rar.html
> 5. http://rapidshare.com/files/12537829...part5.rar.html


А можно поподробнее, что это за видео - а то нехочется качать 500метров неизвестно чего  :Smile:

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Съемка самолетов. Отдельные самолеты подробно,крупным планом, по-частям.Съемка проводилась примерно 8-10 лет назад.

----------


## Snake

> Съемка самолетов. Отдельные самолеты подробно,крупным планом, по-частям.Съемка проводилась примерно 8-10 лет назад.


Спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Кстати про Монино...
Проходила тут вот такая инфа про музей в конце прошлого года:
"...В начале следующего (2009-го.-- АС) года эта экспозиция «крыльев» России должна пополниться бомбардировщиком Ту-160 и истребителем Су-27. Места для новых экспонатов уже приготовили...".
http://news.ntv.ru/145314/
А правда ли это?...

----------


## AC

*Монинский Ту-144 открыли для посещения после реконструкции:*
26 мая, AVIA.RU – Салон легендарного советского сверхзвукового пассажирского лайнера Ту-144 открыт для посещения после реконструкции в музее авиации в Монино, сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на помощника главнокомандующего ВВС по информационному обеспечению подполковника Владимира Дрика.
"На протяжении нескольких месяцев шла активная работа по восстановлению кабины экипажа. В результате салоны лайнера выглядят в полном соответствии с тем, как это было много лет назад", - сказал Дрик.
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1243334482

----------


## OKA

Познавательнo про музей :

"С 2005 года в Центральном музее Военно-воздушных сил Российской Федерации в Монино существует волонтерское движение. Уже более 10 лет эти люди помогают музею восстанавливать самолеты, проводить экскурсии, а также выполняют совершенно разную работу. Сегодня я хочу рассказать о волонтерах музея ВВС в Монино и работах, выполняемых ими..."

  

Волонтеры Центрального музея ВВС в Монино - Андрей Сдатчиков

----------


## Евгений

От Су-27, а точнее от П-42 музей отказался, формулировка: Есть Т-10-1(((((((

----------


## FLOGGER

> от П-42 музей отказался(((((((


Ну и дураки. И куда его теперь?

----------


## Fencer

> От Су-27, а точнее от П-42 музей отказался, формулировка: Есть Т-10-1(((((((


Зря так сделали - ныне бы им собирать уникальные летательные аппараты......

----------


## Fencer

> Волонтеры Центрального музея ВВС в Монино - Андрей Сдатчиков


Ветка на авиафоруме http://aviaforum.ru/threads/po-povod...o-vazhno.5733/

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России переместит авиатехнику музея ВВС из Монино в Кубинку

Минобороны России приняло решение о перемещении авиационной техники, хранящейся на территории музея ВВС в подмосковном Монино, (Щелковский район) в парк «Патриот» (Кубинка, Одинцовский район).

Согласно документу, имеющемуся в распоряжении RNS, создана специальная комиссия по перемещению авиатехники. В ее состав вошли, в частности, представители главкомата Воздушно-космических сил, ЦНИИ ВКС (Люберцы, Московская область), центра технической эксплуатации и ремонта.

Перемещение авиатехники планируется осуществить в 2016-207 годах.

RNS не располагает комментарием Минобороны России по данному вопросу.

Министр обороны России Сергей Шойгу в июне побывал в гарнизоне Монино и поставил задачу разработать концепцию развития музея ВВС. «Нужно разработать концепцию развития музея ВВС, которая бы предусматривала не только пополнение фондов и экспозиций, но и сохранение, а самое главное – восстановление исторических экспонатов», - сказал Шойгу.

По его словам, один из важнейших вопросов, который нужно предусмотреть в концепции развития музея – доступность экспозиций не только для любителей авиации, но для всех желающих. «Музеи должны посещать не только специалисты, но и все, кто интересуется авиацией. А это сотни тысяч, миллионы граждан», - подчеркнул министр.

Центральный музей ВВС России — один из крупнейших музеев Европы по количеству собранной в нем военной авиационной техники. Он существует почти 60 лет. За это время удалось собрать уникальную коллекцию летательных аппаратов, многие из которых сохранились в единственном экземпляре. В их числе первый русский бомбардировщик «Илья Муромец», самолет трижды Героя советского Союза Ивана Кожедуба, экспериментальный бомбардировщик Су-100. На открытой стоянке и в залах-ангарах представлено около 200 летательных аппаратов. В их числе легендарные самолеты По-2, Р-5, Як-9, Ла-7, ДБ-3, Пе-2, Ту-2, современные Як-130Д, МиГ-29, Су-27. В общей сложности в музейных фондах 52 тыс. 395 единиц хранения. За последние годы его посетили делегации из 81 страны."

https://rns.online/military/Minoboro...ku-2016-08-17/

Если это не утка, то видно кто-то очень хочет угробить этот музей, да ещё нажиться на перемещениях.

----------


## FLOGGER

Порадовало "экспериментальный бомбардировщик Су-100". :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Монино-2015 от  космонавт-испытатель: Возвращение к истокам

здесь : 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...WFUallobGFiNGc

----------


## Avia M

Былое впечатляет... https://youtu.be/j77m-m1Orfg

----------


## OKA

> Былое впечатляет...








Много фото :

https://topwar.ru/108788-tu-95-vzglyad-iznutri.html

Познавательно :

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/po-povo...6#post-2007498

----------


## Avia M

> Перемещение авиатехники планируется осуществить в 2016-207 годах.


Очередная "волна"...

О готовящейся в ближайшее время перевозке сообщил в своём личном Telegram-канале корреспондент ВГТРК Александр Сладков. Он также отметил, что для доставки самолётов на новое место их придётся «распилить» и собрать в новом музее уже не как рабочую технику, а как макеты. «Из боевых машин, уже в «Патриоте», сделают чучела», - сетует Сладков.

https://govoritmoskva.ru/news/162300/

Интересная ситуация, на данный момент в "Патриоте" с имеющимися экспонатами справляются с трудом...

----------


## OKA

> Очередная "волна"...
> 
> О готовящейся в ближайшее время перевозке сообщил в своём личном Telegram-канале корреспондент ВГТРК Александр Сладков. Он также отметил, что для доставки самолётов на новое место их придётся «распилить» и собрать в новом музее уже не как рабочую технику, а как макеты. «Из боевых машин, уже в «Патриоте», сделают чучела», - сетует Сладков.
> 
> https://govoritmoskva.ru/news/162300/
> 
> Интересная ситуация, на данный момент в "Патриоте" с имеющимися экспонатами справляются с трудом...


Обсуждение :

Монино - Страница 5





Очевидно , что Национальный Аэрокосмический Музей в любой нормальной стране абсолютно востребован.

В Монино есть прекрасные возможности для его создания. Там большАя  территория ))

Ну, если захочется ))

----------


## OKA

Если правда, то хреновы дела...

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1383243

Под шумок, пока лето-отпуска,футболы-Трампы и пр.

----------


## Red307

> Если правда, то хреновы дела...
> 
> Монино - Страница 5
> 
> Под шумок, пока лето-отпуска,футболы-Трампы и пр.


Уже сколько лет идёт разговор, что самолёты перевезти/распилить, а на месте музея построить жилой комплекс? Земля в ближайшем Подмосковье нынче на вес золота. Ничего удивительного в этом нет.

Я честно говоря уже думал, что там давно уже что-то коммерчески выгодное строят.

----------


## Avia M

> Под шумок, пока лето-отпуска,футболы-Трампы и пр.


Инициатору Трампы "до лампочки". Полагает, что баррикад на пути не будет (надеется, что основное мнение - думал, что там давно уже что-то коммерчески выгодное строят).
Остаётся уповать на здравый смысл экспертов и финансистов. А там глядишь и "метла сменится"...

----------


## AndyK

На О-ках попалось

----------


## FLOGGER

Вчера уже было:  Дата: 05 Июл 2018 18:59:23    

Начало конца: 
https://thumb.cloud.mail.ru/weblink/...mail=undefined

----------


## OKA

> Уже сколько лет идёт разговор, что самолёты перевезти/распилить, а на месте музея построить жилой комплекс? Земля в ближайшем Подмосковье нынче на вес золота. Ничего удивительного в этом нет.
> 
> Я честно говоря уже думал, что там давно уже что-то коммерчески выгодное строят.


Там строят с начала 90-х. Вдоль старой взлётки коттеджи  были. Теперь видимо решили "расширить и углубить". 

Места там нажористые. Если академию прихлопнули не из-за коттеджей,  то уж музей-то точно ещё и по этой причине хотят.

Ходынка- тому пример. Ну и под шумок растащить экспонатов по разным углам.




> ..Остаётся уповать на здравый смысл экспертов и финансистов. А там глядишь и "метла сменится"...


Им-то, скорее всего, их здравый смысл подсказывает "отнять и поделить" )

----------


## Avia M

> "отнять и поделить" )



Комиссия главкомата Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС РФ) приезжала в Центральный музей ВВС России в *Монине* :Confused: , чтобы оценить возможность перемещения части экспонатов в подмосковный парк "Патриот"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Комиссия ВКС РФ побывала в Монине для оценки возможности переноса экспонатов в «Патриот» - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Комиссия главкомата Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС РФ) приезжала в Центральный музей ВВС России в *Монине*, чтобы оценить возможность перемещения части экспонатов в подмосковный парк "Патриот"
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Комиссия ВКС РФ побывала в Монине для оценки возможности переноса экспонатов в «Патриот» - Общество - ТАСС


Забавна сама постановка вопроса))

Вместо создания Российского Национального Аэрокосмического Музея, с выделением площадок от разрушенной Академии им. Ю.А.Гагарина. 

С новыми и светлыми ангарами, для прикрытия наших самолётов, семейства Ту, Ил, Су(Т), М, и др. полугражданских Л.А.

Пытаются поступить злонамеренно, как с Ту-154 на ВДНХ, однако...

"Они что-то знают..."

----------


## FLOGGER

> Комиссия главкомата Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС РФ) приезжала в Центральный музей ВВС России в *Монине*, чтобы оценить возможность перемещения части экспонатов в подмосковный парк


А это не такие же "дятлы", как те, которые не могли отличить свои вертолеты от чужих? 
 Настораживает то, что о рез-тах своей работы они ничего не сказали. Значит,такая идея, все же, есть. Чемоданы с "бобосами" в глазах, поди, уже маячат. Смешно, ей богу, читать, что самолеты к МО не имеют никакого отношения - это Мединского, а территория и здания - это Шойгу. Откуда они у Мединского появились? Тьфу, противно!

----------


## OKA

http://aviarestorer.ru/threads/ugroz...t.1620/page-27

"Комиссия ВКС работает над сохранением экспозиции музея ВВС в Монино

МОСКВА, 8 июл — РИА Новости. Комиссия ВКС России с 2016 года проводит оценку и вырабатывает предложения по обеспечению сохранности экспозиции музея Военно-воздушных сил в Монино, разъяснили Департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.

Ранее в СМИ появилась информация о возможном переносе экспонатов музея в военно-патриотический парк "Патриот".

"Комиссия ВКС России с 2016 года на регулярной основе осуществляет оценку состояния экспозиции музея, круглогодично находящейся под открытым небом и подвергающуюся неблагоприятному воздействию погодно-климатических факторов. По результатам данной работы вырабатываются предложения по необходимым мерам для обеспечения сохранности воздушных судов, возраст большинства которых превышает 50 лет, для будущих поколений", — сообщили в департаменте.

Центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил создан в подмосковном поселке Монино в ноябре 1958 года. В музее представлено множество вертолётов и самолётов как гражданского, так и военного назначения, а также оружие, инструменты, униформа и художественные работы."

https://ria.ru/society/20180708/1524175207.html


"Мы за всё хорошее..." ))  Ага, сбережители)

Т.е., речь не идёт  о выделении территорий прилегающего бывшего аэродрома и др. бывших академовских земель для строительства новых, просторных, чистых и светлых ангаров, под размещение раритетных аппаратов с открытой стоянки .

Да и ангары (7,8) сами по-себе своеобразные памятники эпохи.

Вместо сбережения нахождаемых самолётов, которыx за лет 30 "уехалo" за бугор десятков несколько, или тех же Ту-4 с полигонов, которые исчезли , как и многие другие , зачем-то собираются раздербанить то, что имеется.

Национальный Аэрокосмический Музей в Монино - это реальный вполне осуществимый проект. Об этом  лет 30 разговоры идут. 

Ходынка успела возникнуть и сгинуть за это время...В общем, перспективы туманны, пока, если они , конечно возможны...

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino

Уникальный Музей ВВС в Монино будет ликвидирован - Аргументы Недели

----------


## FLOGGER

> Т.е., речь не идёт  о выделении территорий прилегающего бывшего аэродрома и др. бывших академовских земель для строительства новых, просторных, чистых и светлых ангаров, под размещение раритетных аппаратов с открытой стоянки


Вот тут согласен с вами полностью. Если бы все эти "деятели" хотели *действительно* сохранить имеющееся богатство (в виде уникальных самолетов), они бы думали не о том, куда бы их оттуда  уволочь, а о том как сохранить на том месте, где они есть. Т. е., организовать там *настоящий музей.* Построить большие ангары с хорошим освещением, климат-контролем, уходом за техникой и т.п. А так у них на уме одно - освободить землю  от этого, как они, видимо считают, говна и продать ее. Академию-то выперли из-за чего? Уверен, из-за земли. Ну и тут та же история. Иначе, ничем иным объяснить желание избавиться от самолетов, я не могу.

----------


## GK21

Отрадно, хотя бы, то обстоятельство, что департамент пока реагирует на ту часть "электората" , которой не безразлично будущее центрального авиационного музея. Хочется отметить, что и в парке "Патриот" ВСЯ авиационно-космическая часть экспозиции размещена под открытым небом. В просторных ангарах находится только авто-, мото- и бронетехника...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Отрадно, хотя бы, то обстоятельство, что департамент пока реагирует на ту часть "электората" , которой не безразлично будущее центрального авиационного музея.


Не факт. Там, скорее всего, какие-то внутренние "терки" могут быть. о которых мы и не подозреваем.



> Хочется отметить, что и в парке "Патриот" ВСЯ авиационно-космическая часть экспозиции размещена под открытым небом.


Я там не был, поэтому не в курсе. Поэтому полагаю, что матчасть там сравнительно "свежая", помоложе монинской. Поэтому она там может простоять под открытым небом еще долго, на наш век хватит. :Smile:  А вот с монинской матчастью дело сложнее.

----------


## OKA

Ещё на тему :

Музей ВВС в Монино: перенести нельзя оставить / Реалии / Независимая газета

----------


## FLOGGER

> «комиссия ВКС России с 2016 года на регулярной основе осуществляет оценку состояния экспозиции музея, круглогодично находящуюся под открытым небом и подвергающуюся неблагоприятному воздействию погодно-климатических факторов». «По результатам данной работы вырабатываются предложения по необходимым мерам для обеспечения сохранности воздушных судов, возраст большинства из которых превышает 50 лет, для будущих поколений»


Фантастическое лицемерие, что, впрочем, не удивляет. С нами разговаривают как со стадом баранов, которые ничего ни в чем не понимают и никому ничего не надо.
Первое, что хотелось бы спросить у мифической "комиссии ВКС": А ГДЕ ВЫВОДЫ ИЗ ВАШИХ ТРЕХЛЕТНИХ НАБЛЮДЕНИЙ, засекречены, что-ли?
Второе: а что, в парке "Патриот" эти "экспонаты" будут под крышей? В помещении? Там они не будут подвергаться  "неблагоприятному воздействию погодно-климатических факторов»?
Третье: если вы уж так радеете за сохранность "экспонатов", то не проще ли оставить их на месте и на месте, в Монино, соорудить необходимые для их бережного хранения помещения?
Четвертое: каким образом вы собираетесь переправить в Кубинку М-50, ТУ-95, 3-МД, Т-4 и еще массу "экспонатов"?
Пятое: почему все делается втихую? Где об этом пишут? В КР? В АиК? ГДЕ? Почему не призывают авиаторов, просто любителей авиации, а это десятки, сотни тысяч людей где-то высказаться на эту тему? 
Тьфу, противно!
В ноябре будет 60 лет музею... Будет ли? Не встретит ли он свой юбилей по дороге на кладбище? Вот боль...
Ходынку уничтожили... Спасибо Задорожному, хоть что-то спас. Теперь до Монино добираются... Задорожный при всем желании все не заберет. Так что будет-то?!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Четвертое: каким образом вы собираетесь переправить в Кубинку М-50, ТУ-95, 3-МД, Т-4 и еще массу "экспонатов"?


Их вроде как обещали под нож(((....



> Почему не призывают авиаторов, просто любителей авиации, а это десятки, сотни тысяч людей где-то высказаться на эту тему?


Да кого и когда вообще волновало наше мнение?

----------


## OKA

> Фантастическое лицемерие, что, впрочем, не удивляет. С нами разговаривают как со стадом баранов, которые ничего ни в чем не понимают и никому ничего не надо...


Не разговаривают..




> ..Второе: а что, в парке "Патриот" эти "экспонаты" будут под крышей? В помещении? Там они не будут подвергаться  "неблагоприятному воздействию погодно-климатических факторов»?..


Ну там вот так :

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/10651152.html

и вот так :

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/10664175.html




> ..Третье: если вы уж так радеете за сохранность "экспонатов", то не проще ли оставить их на месте и на месте, в Монино, соорудить необходимые для их бережного хранения помещения?..


"Здесь вам не тут" :

https://yuripasholok.livejournal.com/10665667.html

У Англии очень большие территории) Империя жэж))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Их вроде как обещали под нож(((....


Ну слава богу, а то я уж испугался, думал их сохранить хотят! А где, кто обещал? Я просто не в курсе. Ему уже орден "За заслуги перед отчеством" дали?



> Да кого и когда вообще волновало наше мнение?


А оно у нас есть? А мы его высказываем? Нигде. Сидим, зажавши язык в жопу. Бздим, наверное. "Как бы чего не вышло"...
P.S. Ну вот, теперь и мне, наверное, какой-нибудь "экстремизм" припаять могут... :Mad:  Щас за этим долго в очереди стоять не надо. "Призывы" и проч.

----------


## OKA

Новость от волонтёров :

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_11809

----------


## OKA

https://varandej.livejournal.com/949018.html#comments

----------


## FLOGGER

Простите, я не очень понял: вот эти полуразрушенные дома, проломленные крыши - это ЧТО БЫЛО?

----------


## OKA

> Новость от волонтёров :
> 
> https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_11809


https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?z=...38032_00%2Frev

День Военно-воздушных сил не за горами... Когда-то было так :

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

Угроза перемещения экспонатов музея Монино в парк "Патриот". | Страница 27 | Aviarestorer.ru

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Тем временем в музее снимается кино. Если в двух словах – об авиасалоне Ле Бурже 1965 года. 

Рабочее название картины «Небо измеряется в милях», задействованы наши вертолёты Ми-6, Ми-8, Ми-10, Ми-12.

Фото NolD и из сообщества «Типичное Монино». 17.9.2018

#кино@aviarestorermonino #МузейВВС #Монино "

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_12682

Странно..

" Новостей из МО о судьбе Монинского музея пока нет."

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_12706

Лучшая новость)

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Свежие фотки музея с воздуха :

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_12841

----------


## OKA

Пополнение коллекции :

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_12994

Приехали :

https://vk.com/monino1love?w=wall-40752643_449526

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_13133

https://vk.com/monino1love?w=wall-40752643_453672

----------


## Avia M

> Приехали :


 

https://vk.com/monino1love

Витиевато, но концепция прослеживается - "барин хочуть"...

----------


## Avia M

«Труд» располагает циркуляром Минобороны, где предписано перемещение коллекции (а в ней более 35 тысяч крылатых раритетов!) из Монино в подмосковную Кубинку, в парк «Патриот». Затея дорогостоящая и очень опасная для экспонатов, хотя в Министерстве обороны и обещают перевезти их в целости и сохранности. Однако специалисты в один голос уверяют: при переезде потери среди уникальной авиатехники просто неизбежны. Мы обратились за комментариями в известные авиационные конструкторские бюро и в Минобороны.

Крылатым раритетам велено переезжать - Газета Труд

----------


## OKA

> «Труд» располагает циркуляром Минобороны, где предписано перемещение коллекции (а в ней более 35 тысяч крылатых раритетов!) из Монино в подмосковную Кубинку, в парк «Патриот». Затея дорогостоящая и очень опасная для экспонатов, хотя в Министерстве обороны и обещают перевезти их в целости и сохранности. Однако специалисты в один голос уверяют: при переезде потери среди уникальной авиатехники просто неизбежны. Мы обратились за комментариями в известные авиационные конструкторские бюро и в Минобороны.
> 
> Крылатым раритетам велено переезжать - Газета Труд



" Волонтёры Музея ВВС в Монино

Действия

✈ План субботника 17.11.2018

- Разметить и подготовить места установки Ми-24 и Ми-8 (новое), уложить плиты и закатить вертолёты.
- Изготовить и установить подпорки под основные стойки шасси Ми-8, подготовиться к ремонту колёс.
- Зашвартовать лопасти Ми-8.
- Закрыть и загерметизировать вертолёты. Поднять платформу Ми-10.
- Обойти территорию перед зимой, проверить готовность к сезону, подготовить площадку перед ангаром к уходу под снег.
- Начать подвеску тентов в 7 ангаре.
- Продолжить работы с колёсами Ан-24 и Ил-18.
- Установить на место заглушки Ми-12, если погода позволит. "



https://vk.com/wall-84638032_13776


"  Музей Военно-воздушных Сил - единственный авиационный музей в стране, основу экспозиции которого составляют натурные самолеты, вертолеты, планеры и другая авиационная техника.

Музей расположен в 38 км восточнее г.Москвы, в одном из красивейших мест Подмосковья, в п. Монино. С одной стороны к нему прилегает прямое как стрела Горьковское шоссе, с другой - железная дорога, по которой курсируют электропоезда Москва-Монино.

Музей ВВС создан при Военно-воздушной академии им. Ю.А.Гагарина 28 ноября 1958 года на базе ремонтных авиационных мастерских. 23 февраля 1960 года музей принял первых посетителей, имея 586 единиц хранения, из них 14 самолетов.

После создания музея была проделана большая работа по поиску самолетов периода минувшей войны. Так были найдены и включены в экспозицию самолеты По-2, Пе-2, Ту-2, ДБ-3, СБ, Ил-10 и др.

Музей ВС очень быстро развивался и получил всемирную известность. За последние годы его посетили делегации из 81 страны мира.

Все ведущие авиационные державы считают его одним из крупнейших авиационных музеев мира, а коллекцию самолетов фантастической. 
Эта коллекция позволяет проследить развитие авиации от первых самолетов до самолетов сегодняшнего дня.  "

http://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center/...u-vvs-v-monino

----------


## OKA

https://versia.ru/likvidaciya-centra...nnym-skandalam

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны России на официальных страницах в соцсетях опубликовало видеоматериалы, посвященные созданию Центрального музея Военно-космических сил в парке «Патриот». Предположительный срок открытия Центрального музея ВКС – 2020-й год.
Он станет самым большим музейным комплексом военной авиационной техники в мире. Посетителям представят всю историю развития российской авиатехники. Центральный музей ВКС будет больше, чем самый крупный аналог – французский Музей авиации и космонавтики в Ле-Бурже. Экспозицию составят десятки самолетов и вертолетов, которые ранее стояли на вооружении российской армии, включая ее советский и даже императорский период. Будут представлены также прототипы новейшей техники, в том числе истребитель 5-го поколения Су-57 и современные боевые самолеты, хорошо показавшие себя в Сирии.

https://www.mk.ru/culture/2018/11/30...atekhniki.html
https://youtu.be/GhRD9nv8jYc

Интересно, "банкет" планируется на пожертвования?

----------


## OKA

" Риск повреждения экспонатов при транспортировке в парк "Патриот" из музея в Монино минимален, однако целесообразность данного решения вызывает сомнения, считает почётный президент авиасалона МАКС, летчик-испытатель, Герой России Магомед Толбоев.

  "Армия у нас в состоянии вообще что угодно сделать. У неё есть мощнейшие технические возможности. Сомнений нет, они доставят, если есть приказ", - сказал М.Толбоев "Интерфаксу".
       "Другое дело - морально-этическая сторона. Если все в "Патриоте" будет, что в России останется?", - добавил он.

   Ранее в пятницу официальная газета Минобороны РФ "Красная Звезда" сообщила о планах создать в парке "Патриот" крупнейший в мире авиамузей. По данным газеты, в нем будет представлены, в том числе, первый в пире сверхзвуковой авиалайнер Ту-144 и самый грузоподъёмный вертолёт Ми-12.

 В газете не уточняют, какие именно экземпляры будут перемещены в новый музей, однако известно, что самолёт и вертолёт этой модели представлены в музее ВВС в Монино. В то же время газета "Известия" сообщает, что из Монино в парк "Патриот" планируют перевезти около десяти экспонатов.

  Ранее информация о планируемом перемещении части экспонатов из монинского музея в парк "Патриот" для создания новой экспозиции вызвала резкую критику со стороны общественности и экспертов. По данным СМИ, специалисты ОКБ им. Яковлева назвали решение о переносе техники "нецелесообразным" и указали на риск потери экспонатов. Эксперты компании "Туполев" в свою очередь указали, что затраты на перевозку некоторых экспонатов может "превысить стоимость работ по постройке самолета заново".

       В материале "Красной Звезды" без упоминания конкретных персоналий обвинили "критиков проекта" нового музея в "дилетантизме". "Озвученная военным ведомством ещё до принятия окончательного решения идея обустройства на базе "Патриота" полноценного авиационного музейного кластера поначалу вызвала эмоции, далёкие от конструктивного обсуждения", - отметили в издании.

       По данным газеты, площадь нового музея в парке "Патриот" составит 25 гектар. На его территории сооружат три крытых павильона площадью 10 тыс квадратных метров каждый. Также в музее появится и взлетная полоса малой авиации длинной 650 метров, ряд авиасимуляторов и тренажеров. Музей планируется связать канатной дорогой с расположенным поблизости аэродромом "Кубинка"."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=496600

Ну конечно, все профи в редстаре обосновались, кругом одни дилетанты))

Про музеи мировые молчали бы ужо- в тех же "цывилизованных странах " гигантизмом не страдают, а имеют " в количестве "
 крепких музеев на страну. 

Национальных и частных . Примеров- море)

" Вчера в 6 ангаре прошло собрание, посвящённое 60-летнему юбилею Центрального музея ВВС в Монино. Присутствовали и выступали представители Центрального музея Вооружённых Сил, местных властей, духовенства, общественности. И речи говорились очень правильные – об уникальности нашего музея и коллекции, об особом авиационном духе, которым пропитано Монино, о том, как важно хранить собранные здесь национальные реликвии и не посрамить память великих предков. Прислушаются ли высокие начальники к этому мнению? Ведь даже на торжественном собрании директор ЦМВС А.К.Никонов несколько раз брал слово и убеждал: «создание парка Патриот – это замечательно», передача туда части экспонатов – на благо, «они там будут на ответственном хранении», «там будет новый современный музей», и вообще «спасибо за то, что вы все переживаете за эту коллекцию, но постарайтесь успокоиться, создание военно-технического парка мы должны поддержать». Такой вот праздник.

https://vk.com/video186818886_456239022?list=542a015b.. "

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino 

Вместо дальнейшего  развития существующего музея, всё-таки его намечено разорить.

----------


## GK21

К сожалению, из всех успокоительно-увещевательных реляций последнего времени пока непонятно, что же будет с 52-я тысячами единиц хранения Монинского музея (в т.ч. 194 летательных аппарата!), если перенести в экспозицию Патриота, согласно заверениям, предполагается только 10 из них, а территорию музея согласно п.9 так называемой "дорожной карты" уже намечено передать под муниципальную жилую застройку... ))

----------


## OKA

> К сожалению, из всех успокоительно-увещевательных реляций последнего времени пока непонятно, что же будет с 52-я тысячами единиц хранения Монинского музея (в т.ч. 194 летательных аппарата!), если перенести в экспозицию Патриота, согласно заверениям, предполагается только 10 из них, а территорию музея согласно п.9 так называемой "дорожной карты" уже намечено передать под муниципальную жилую застройку... ))


Не всё сразу, наверное, сожрут. Ходынка много лет стояла на растерзание, как и Монинская Академия ВВС . 

Где теперь Ходынка и Академия...

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_14270

" В качестве конструктивного предложения – отчего бы Министерству обороны с его неограниченными ресурсами не забрать в парк «Патриот» и не отреставрировать те борта, которые сейчас гниют на базах хранения, вынимаются энтузиастами-поисковиками из болот или просто когда-то были памятниками, а теперь развандаливаются без присмотра?
Конкретные примеры:
ТБ-3 на Земле Франца-Иосифа https://tass.ru/v-strane/4419042
ТБ-3 в Тиманской тундре, Ненецкий АО https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mire/content/20170..
Бе-6 в Сафоново http://wikimapia.org/3300511/Beriev-Be-6-Display
Да и в том же ЛИИ в Жуковском куча редких бортов назначена на утилизацию – их действительно надо срочно спасать (что мы, к слову, недавно и сделали с самолётом «Молния», организовав передачу его в Монино #молния@aviarestorermonino ). Карта авиапамятников RussianPlanes.net: https://russianplanes.net/monuments/?lat=55.559813252..
И список будет очень длинным, читатели могут его продолжить. "

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino

Вывезут в "патриот"? Эт вряд ли... 

Как с Ту-154 на ВДНХ (и несть числа аппаратам), - сознательно и злобно поступают.

А по ящику и сми бравурные реляции о всемерной поддержке волонтёров))

----------


## OKA

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/400661.html

" В «Известиях» и «Правде» и в «Красной Звезде» вышла статья «Редкие самолеты долетят до Кубинки» - Из Центрального музея ВВС в Монино забирают раритетные экспонаты

«Составлен предварительный список авиатехники, которую планируется забрать из Центрального музея ВВС в Монино и сделать частью новой экспозиции в подмосковной Кубинке. Перечень есть в распоряжении «Известий». В него пока вошло 14 наименований самолетов и вертолетов. Как пояснили «Известиям» в Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации, специалисты ОАК будут сопровождать проект на всех этапах его реализации».

Пока только 14, дальше, полагаю, будет больше! Уроды "Комиссия работает"

«...совместной комиссии Центрального музея ВВС с участием привлеченных специалистов. Все самолеты и вертолеты, которые войдут в коллекцию нового музея ВКС в парке «Патриот», — знаковые для нашей авиапромышленности. В документе отмечается, что из 14 музейных предметов три — памятники науки и техники. Речь идет о вертолетах Ми-1, Ми-4 и Ми-6».

1. Обратите внимание – на эти три вертолета. Все они имеются на территории нашей страны в огромном по музейным меркам количестве – брошенные, списанные, в виде плохо ухоженных памятников. Бери, реставрируй, пользуйся! Зачем надо дербанить ради них музей? Потому что проще!
2. Какая, мать вашу комиссия? Памятники науки и техники можно трогать только с разрешения минкульта – тут таких «слов» не вижу. Закон? Что это такое? Может пару инициаторов подобных действий посадить – может тогда мозги включатся?
3. Каким образом будут перевозить Ми-6, не угробив его – не представляю.

Ми-6
Вот Ми-6 в Сургуте стоит - бери, пользуйся!

«Ми-1 — первый серийный отечественный вертолет (поднялся в воздух в сентябре 1948 года). В странах НАТО машину за ее силуэт прозвали «зайцем»»


Про «зайца» - это характерный уровень «культуры», кто у нас заведует «прачечными» на местах. К зайцу это название вообще не имеет никакого отношения – «клички» для наших вертолетов по установленным правилам НАТО давались из двух принципов: начинается с литеры «Н» (эйч – лат.) и короткое-легкопроизносимое-запоминающееся. Искать какой-то другой смысл в названиях нашей техники в НАТО – это не знать элементарно истории авиации.

«Также в новый музей планируется передать Ми-10 и Ми-24А».

Уроды. Ми-10 еще недавно летали – бери, не хочу. Ми-24А нужен? Да заберите из центрального музея Советской Армии – если его там заменить на «Д» или «П» - никто из школьников даже не заметит!

«В коллекцию Центрального музея ВКС могут попасть и несколько редких машин конструкторского бюро Николая Камова. В частности, Ка-15, Ка-18, Ка-25 и Ка-26 — эти машины были революционными для своего времени».

Отлично, а взять Ка-25 во флоте или Ка-26 на свалке? И да, конечно, без Ка-15/18 там точно не обойдутся, вашу мать! Ну, кто ж их не знает!

Среди других редких машин, которые там собираются забрать – МиГ-15ИШ. Почему к нему тянутся «потные ручки» - потому, что из многих тысяч МиГ-15 «наша Армия – Флот» сохранила только этот один. К тому же самолет несерийный. Туда же тянут опытный Су-35 – зачем? Он не имеет отношения к серийным Су-35. Вот покажут его школьникам – чтобы мозги совсем вынесло от огромного количества экспонатов, которые непонятно как тут связаны логично и вообще зачем стоят тут (в «Патриоте»). Причем и МиГ-15ИШ и Су-35 на вооружение ВВС никогда не состояли, а Ми-6 - вообще пожарный вертолет! Только только приведенный в божеский вид волонтерами. Ага, "не требует реставрации"! Уроды....

Все эти экспонаты сохранились ТОЛЬКО благодаря Монинскому музею, а теперь хмыри, которые палец о палец не ударили об их сохранении, которым похрен, что история авиации, что музейное дело и в конце концов закон! – пытаются в традициях последних 30 лет их «прихватизировать». Причем попытки эти длятся уже более 10 лет! (с поползновений создать в Кубинке коммерческий аэропорт, которому не хватало «урашёнок», кризис 2008 года спас) Просто под разным соусом и с разными «заходцами».

Под катом матом – слабонервным, оскорбляющимся и проч. беременным не ходить.."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/400661.html




Монино - Страница 5



https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_14693

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/wall-119755136_9852

----------


## OKA

" Если б вы знали, как радостно писать такие отчёты! Субботник 15 декабря стал одной из заметных вех в нашей работе и отличным завершением года.
Весь 2018 год силами волонтёров восстанавливалась подсветка кабины Ил-18. Итог: теперь по штатной схеме работает ультрафиолетовая подсветка приборных досок; кабина подсвечивается 15 лампами ЛУФ-4 (на снимках не фотошоп, это они дают такой синий цвет), восстановлен также рабочий свет – потолочный плафон и лампы над столиками радиста и штурмана. Кабина засияла во всей красе!
Для сравнения и напоминания прикрепили фото, какой она нам досталась перед началом реставрационных работ. Оцените. А также для полноты картины несколько кадров – как она выглядит без паразитной засветки, на остаточном свечении. И видео, как мы производили демонстрационное включение. "

 

Все фото :

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_14905

Может и экземпляр Ту-160 пополнит коллекцию Монинского музея ВВС))

" Щиток Карлуччи " , и " вот это вот всё" ))

----------


## OKA

" Люди спрашивают, как попасть на субботник в ЦМ ВВС.
Очень просто: приехать в музей и взяться за работу. Субботники проходят каждую субботу, в любую погоду, на протяжении всего года. Дело найдётся всем, независимо от возраста, пола и образования – ведь техника требует элементарного ухода и заботы. Приезжайте к 10:00, найдите в 7 ангаре Александра Васильевича Санникова (он от музея) или Павла Проскурню (старший от волонтёров), они сориентируют по работам. Несовершеннолетние приходят в сопровождении взрослых и под их ответственность. Возьмите с собой еду и питьевую воду, т.к. гастрономы далеко. Одевайтесь так, чтобы не боялись испачкаться, с учётом того, что проведёте день на открытом воздухе – и с голыми щиколотками тут делать нечего. Пригодятся рабочие перчатки. Переодеться и выпить чаю можно в волонтёрском домике. Зимой полно дел и в поле, и в ангарах, эти фотографии дают примерное представление о характере работ. Любая помощь будет кстати. "

Фото :

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_15005





https://vk.com/wall-137365434_24406

----------


## Avia M

> " В «Известиях» и «Правде» и в «Красной Звезде» вышла статья «Редкие самолеты долетят до Кубинки» - Из Центрального музея ВВС в Монино забирают раритетные экспонаты


Грузовики с прицепами совершают рейсы из Саваслейки в Кубинку. Похоже музей лишится всех машин...

----------


## OKA

На ВИФе :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2877619.htm

" ЕМНИП, не постили: в Росгазете промелькнул концепт площадки под самолеты.

Приветствую!

Вот тут: https://rg.ru/2018/12/04/reshenie-o-...-rezonans.html

В самом материале детский лепет, а 3D визуализация вот :



https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2877826.htm

Прям суперангары))  Кто видел разнообразные забугорные музеи, тому даже не смешно.





> Грузовики с прицепами совершают рейсы из Саваслейки в Кубинку. Похоже музей лишится всех машин...


Может и так. 

Неоднократно писали, что на базах хранения, полигонах и пр., огромное количество аппаратов можно разыскать при желании. 

Вот зачем эксперименталы и первые предсерийные и первые серийные  из Монино, если со всей страны нормальных под восстановление аппаратов можно кучу навезти. Это так, чисто риторически)

Может быть желание есть взять что получше и подоступнее. Может заодно реализовав ещё свои какие-то планы.

Причём большинство "патриотически " топят за то, что  " им там будет лучше", "до лётного состояния" и пр. рекламные трюки.

----------


## Avia M

> Причём большинство "патриотически " топят за то, что  " им там будет лучше", "до лётного состояния" и пр. рекламные трюки.


Похоже на трюки, судя по очередной партии саваслейских машин. До "лётного состояния" "на коленке" не доведёшь.                                                         Необходима серьёзная "база", с высококлассными специалистами. Уйма времени и ещё больше рублей.  
Такая реставрация нам не нужна (по Озерову). МиГ-19 - Эксплуатация, реестр, описание

----------


## OKA

" Империя наносит ответный удар ... "



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/406149.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Империя наносит ответный удар ... "


В Минкульте учли, что у Минобороны имеются "Арматы"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> В Минкульте учли, что у Минобороны имеются "Арматы"...


А прачечная-то оказалась патриотичней ! ))

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот просто и понятно. Безо всяких "прачечных". Сказано "люмененвый" значит "люменевый".
https://zen.yandex.ru/media/military...7c77?from=feed

----------


## OKA

" Кадры заснеженного Монино от Андрея Хачатряна.
Открытая экспозиция музея – и обратите внимание, сколько там посетителей даже в пасмурный день. "

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_15185

Видно, что (в сотый раз будет сказано) достаточно хотя бы навесов и придать чуть территории бывшей академовской, и музей задышит новой жизнью.

Всяко проще и дешевле, чем распильную трансформацию аппаратов с перетаскиванием затевать. 

Что за непонятная упёртость. Дайте средства запланированные на перевозку,  монинскому музею, для обустройства на месте базирования, и вам памятник при жизни поставят))

А не проклятья в спину посылать будут))

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_15292

----------


## OKA

Отсель :

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/po-povo...9#post-2337407

----------


## OKA

> Имеется негласная инф., о размещении в парке более сотни машин... Коли так, без Монино получится собрать?


Cумненья одолевают...

Самое простое, что приходит на ум- дождутся схода снега и нахрапом порежут-разберут, перевезут ночью, а потом поставят перед фактом. 

Типа дело сделано и поздно слёзы лить. Под информационно-рекламную шумиху , не по ящику, конечно. Там, видимо, эта тема "токсичная"- насяльникам может не понравиться)

 Представить, что вместо "отжима" экспонатов из музея , ему дадут доп.финансирование на ремонт и содержание (не говоря о постройке навесов- укрытий и т.п.) - архисложная задача...

Про реставрацию- дык только волонтёры там как-то двигают дело...

Хотя пока ещё есть время пообсуждать, пофантазировать :

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/po-povo...2#post-2346360

----------


## Avia M

> Cумненья одолевают...


Хочется верить, что эти самые "сумненья" таковыми и останутся. А сэкономленные на перемещении (распиле) денюжки, в помощь Монинскому музею направятся. 
Пока остаётся понаблюдать, за "превращением в состояние новых" Саваслейских машин...

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :




По наводке с :

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_15540

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :




" Итак, тент в 7 ангаре смонтирован. Точнее, мы скрепили между собой два тента и получившимся большим полотнищем закрыли бо́льшую часть входной секции. К сожалению, размеры тентов отличаются от заявленных, поэтому площадь защиты получилась меньше расчётной, но и так хорошо. Дадим тенту пару недель отвисеться, потом поправим огрехи и подтянем.
К слову, на заходном фото отличный вид на РЛ-12 в рабочем положении – и наглядная иллюстрация, зачем нам нужны такие высокие лестницы. И почему мы столько времени и сил уделяем тому, чтобы они были исправны.
16.3.2019  "

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_16135

----------


## OKA

" Авиационно-автомобильная дружба: в День музеев такие гости "

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_16625


Такое "слепое копирование западных технологий"  Монинскому музею ВВС-ВКС, было бы только на пользу))  :

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/military...886300b3496729

+ реставрация 7 и 8 деревянных ангаров, как памятников промышленной архитектуры и военно-исторического наследия))

----------


## Avia M

День открытых дверей проведут в монинском музее ВВС в Московской области в честь Дня России, сообщает "Интерфакс".

"В честь Дня России, 12 июня, в монинском Музее ВВС пройдет день открытых дверей. Посетители смогут абсолютно бесплатно увидеть уникальные экспонаты летной техники. Некоторые модели также можно будет осмотреть изнутри", — говорится в сообщении администрации муниципалитета
В нем уточняется, что посетители музея смогут подняться на борт Ту-144, Ту-95МС, МиГ-31, Ил-76, Ил-18 и вертолеты В-12 (Ми12), Ми-24В, Ми-8, Ми-2.
Изучить экспонаты изнутри можно будет с 10:00 до 15:00 часов, музей будет работать до 19:00.

День открытых дверей в музее проводится три раза в год: 9 мая, в День России и в День ВВС.

----------


## OKA

> День открытых дверей проведут в монинском музее ВВС в Московской области в честь Дня России, сообщает "Интерфакс".
> 
> "В честь Дня России, 12 июня, в монинском Музее ВВС пройдет день открытых дверей. Посетители смогут абсолютно бесплатно увидеть уникальные экспонаты летной техники. Некоторые модели также можно будет осмотреть изнутри", — говорится в сообщении администрации муниципалитета
> В нем уточняется, что посетители музея смогут подняться на борт Ту-144, Ту-95МС, МиГ-31, Ил-76, Ил-18 и вертолеты В-12 (Ми12), Ми-24В, Ми-8, Ми-2.
> Изучить экспонаты изнутри можно будет с 10:00 до 15:00 часов, музей будет работать до 19:00.
> 
> День открытых дверей в музее проводится три раза в год: 9 мая, в День России и в День ВВС.



От волонтёров :

" 12 июня в Центральном музее ВВС, как всегда, пройдёт День открытых дверей.

А точнее, открытых бортов, которые реставрируются силами волонтёров. 
Все желающие смогут увидеть изнутри самолёты Ту-144, Ту-95МС, МиГ-31, Ил-76, Ил-18, кабину Ил-86, вертолёты В-12 (Ми12), Ми-24В, Ми-8, Ми-2 (в списке возможны незначительные изменения – всё зависит от того, хватит ли у нас людей, чтобы работать на экспонатах).

Также впервые на ДОДе состоится концерт живой музыки – в честь Дня России прямо на территории открытой экспозиции музея в 11:00 выступит группа «ВиваАкустика» с программой «Добро пожаловать на борт!».

Доступ на борта с 10 до 15 часов, сам музей будет работать до 19 часов. Вход бесплатный. "

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_16860

----------


## OKA

Разместили фото с ДОДа :

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino

----------


## Avia M

В честь Дня Военно-воздушных сил и Дня Воздушного Флота России Центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил приглашает на День открытых дверей. Музейный праздник ознаменован открытием трёх новых выставок.
18 августа будут представлены выставки из запасников музея: 
1. Забытые имена. Константин Калинин. 
2. Экспериментальные самолеты России 
3. Строительство авиации в СССР. Добровольные оборонные общества.

----------


## OKA

> В честь Дня Военно-воздушных сил и Дня Воздушного Флота России Центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил приглашает на День открытых дверей. Музейный праздник ознаменован открытием трёх новых выставок.
> 18 августа будут представлены выставки из запасников музея: 
> 1. Забытые имена. Константин Калинин. 
> 2. Экспериментальные самолеты России 
> 3. Строительство авиации в СССР. Добровольные оборонные общества.


"  18 августа в честь Дня авиации в Центральном музее ВВС пройдёт День открытых дверей. Вход бесплатный, часы работы с 10 до 19:00.
✈ По многолетней уже традиции будет организован доступ на борт самолётов и вертолётов, восстанавливаемых силами волонтёров: Ту-144, Ту-95МС, в кабину Ил-86, Ил-76, Ил-18, Су-24М, Ли-2, В-12 (Ми-12), Ми-24А, Ми-8, Ми-2.
✈ Кроме постоянной экспозиции музей подготовил выставки:
1. Забытые имена. Константин Калинин.
2. Экспериментальные самолёты России.
3. Строительство авиации в СССР. Добровольные оборонные общества.
4. «103 мечты о небе» – фотовыставка юного волонтёра музея Руслана Боровика.
✈ Также на территории открытой площадки музея выступит гитарный дуэт Gitanos с авторскими композициями и популярными произведениями фламенко/румба."

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_18037

----------


## FLOGGER

Подскажите, пожалуйста: в Монино, в смысле в музее, свободный доступ к "телам" или снимать можно только из-за загородки какой-нибудь? Т. е.. так называемые "детальные снимки" можно делать без проблем или есть какие-то сложности?

----------


## Avia M

Ранее без ограничений. Ныне, с заботой о вашей безопасности, "за верёвочки" не заходить...

----------


## FLOGGER

Так что, к самолету близко не подойти? Раньше я знаю: был период, когда можно было самолет отснимать вплотную, никто не препятствовал. Просто я в Монино очень давно не был, хотел сейчас туда сгонять, когда на Салоне буду. И как там ныне, я не знаю, вот и спрашиваю. На соседнем форуме пишут:"Свободного доступа к экспонатам нет." Звучит "ободряюще". Непонятно только, почему?
Вот за что я Монино не любил всегда, так это за то, что никогда не знаешь, что там они еще придумали, чтобы что-нибудь ограничить. А был я в Монино множество раз, не один десяток пленок там отснят... И почти каждый раз сталкивался там с каким-нибудь дерьмом. Все идиотские случаи перечислять очень долго.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Если нельзя, но очень хочется, то можно ;) главное, фотать с невозмутимым видом (у меня что в Монино, чта на МАКСе прокатывало).

----------


## FLOGGER

> на МАКСе прокатывало.


Да на МАКСе нет таких ... как в Монино. На МАКСах я был тоже НА ВСЕХ ( 92-го года), кроме 17-го года (в командировке был). И снимал на МАКСах без каких-либо ограничений практически везде. Ну, а как в Монино, я уже упомянул выше... Сталкивался там со всякими проявлениями мудачества: и попытки содрать немыслимое количество денег за съемку, и запрет на фотосъемку вообще, и вообще запрет на выход на открытую стоянку... Много чего могу припомнить.
Ну а попробовать, конечно, надо. 30-го думаю туда наведаться, надеюсь, что получится. Не попробую - потом ругать себя же буду. Как говорил один умный человек: лучше попробовать и пожалеть, чем не попробовать и пожалеть.

----------


## Polikarpoff

На МАКСе мне как-то отчаянно один раз мешали пофоткать МиГ-29К (941 борт), чуть ли не шпионом называли, мол сделали 1-2 фотографии и идите дальше. Добавил в игнор-лист, фоткал дальше, краем уха услышал, мол мне кто-то за это наверное заплатил и все такое)))
В Монино от и до отснял пару 29-ых МиГов, Як-36М, Як-38 и Як-141. Даже договорились, подтащили к Якам трап. 38-й весь обмерили. Когда лежал с фотоаппаратом под 29КВП, подошел один из волонтеров, стал что-то говорить, что за ограду мол низя и чего-то там такое, но сразу попал в игнор-лист, на качестве и количестве фото не сказалось. Когда обмеряли 38-е, подошла одна из хранительниц музея, поинтересовалась, чем мы мол тут занимаемся. Сказали правду - вопросов больше не возникло. Как-то так.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> На МАКСе мне как-то отчаянно один раз мешали пофоткать МиГ-29К (941 борт), чуть ли не шпионом называли, мол сделали 1-2 фотографии и идите дальше. Добавил в игнор-лист, фоткал дальше, краем уха услышал, мол мне кто-то за это наверное заплатил и все такое)))


А щас и платить никому не надо - стопоры в Жуковском снимают и сливают в сеть за бесплатно, да ещё и иностранные граждане попадаются. И хоть бы кто их гонял... Нет. Гоняют из-под забора только строго во время МАКСа.

----------


## OKA

" А у нас пополнение! Вчера ночью с территории МАИ в музей привезли кабину Як-42. Изначально эта кабина была стендом для статических испытаний, на котором проводились исследования по воздействию избыточного давления. После окончания испытаний она стала не нужна и долго хранилась в одном из ангаров института. Кабину планировали утилизировать, но благодаря вмешательству волонтёров её удалось спасти. Большое спасибо всем участникам!

Фотографии Нины Аксариной. 30.9.2019 "

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_18590

----------


## OKA

Это 5 баллов ! ))

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?z=...84638032_18898

----------


## Avia M

Друзья! У фанатов авиации в эту субботу снова есть веский повод приехать в Монинский музей. 
В честь 40-летия прибытия в ЦМ ВВС Ту-144 – свою историческую посадку на аэродроме Монино он совершил 29 февраля 1980 года – силами волонтёрского отряда организуется лекция «Жизнь после жизни». 
Главным героем станет наш самолёт с бортовым номером СССР-77106. Об истории его создания, эксплуатации и реставрации расскажет Сергей Чечёткин, специалист из волонтёрской бригады, которая восстанавливает самолёт, так что все никогда не публиковавшиеся подробности можно будет узнать из первых рук. На вопросы ответит также особый гость – Сергей Петрович Авакимов, ведущий инженер-испытатель ОКБ Туполева, принимавший участие в испытаниях именно нашего борта. 
Мероприятие состоится 29.2.2020 в 12:00 в зале №3 главного корпуса ЦМ ВВС. Вход свободный. 

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino?w=wall-84638032_20752

----------


## Fencer

Ан-10: Последний представитель своего рода https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...6f6b471a64065e

----------


## Fencer

Ан-14: судьба простой советской «Пчёлки» https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...b59675f1a0b23a

----------


## Fencer

Ан-22: жертва «козления», которой повезло уцелеть https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...cf347863be9bab

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id291168

----------


## OKA

> Ан-22: жертва «козления», которой повезло уцелеть https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...cf347863be9bab


Ну, вот эта заметка гораздо интересней :

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...f60a7d2288591c

Прошло всего-то неск. лет, с тех пор, как на всех околоавиационных, и не только, ресурсах, говорили о прекрасном приобретении...

Были и фотки, и ролики...

----------


## GK21

Хорошо помню эффектное прибытие этой пары самолетов в Кубинку на одном из авиационных праздников. Казалось бы, с подобных раритетных летающих экспонатов  нужно было бы пылинки сдувать и на столько грабель в этом отношении уже понаступали, а тут такое отношение... Просто нет слов!
Не могу нигде до сих пор найти никакой информации о другом аналогичном «приобретении» - нескольких «живых» МиГ-21бис и ФЛ, якобы подаренных индусами несколько лет назад.

----------


## FLOGGER

> нескольких «живых» МиГ-21бис и ФЛ, якобы подаренных индусами несколько лет назад.


Да, помню, был такой разговор. Тогда еще сразу здесь интересовались, куда эти самолеты пойдут... Похоже, пропали, но, наверное, не безвозмездно. :Cool:  Насколько я помню, то речь шла не об одном - двух самолетах, а, где-то, о десятке, примерно. Да, интересно, попали ли они в страну?

----------


## GK21

> Да, помню, был такой разговор. Тогда еще сразу здесь интересовались, куда эти самолеты пойдут... Похоже, пропали, но, наверное, не безвозмездно. Насколько я помню, то речь шла не об одном - двух самолетах, а, где-то, о десятке, примерно. Да, интересно, попали ли они в страну?


Если не ошибаюсь - о пяти: трёх «бисах» и двух «ФЛ».)).

----------


## Avia M

> Если не ошибаюсь - о пяти: трёх «бисах» и двух «ФЛ».)).


Мнение.




> Доставку одного самолета МиГ-21БИС (тип-75) и двух МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) россияне возьмут на себя. При этом отмечается, что все истребители пригодны для полета и получат в РФ новые регистрационные номера.


https://anna-news.info/vintazhnye-sa...dii-v-rossiyu/

----------


## GK21

> Мнение.
> 
> 
> 
> https://anna-news.info/vintazhnye-sa...dii-v-rossiyu/


Да, спасибо. Читал эту заметку в своё время несколько раз, но уже запамятовал)).

----------


## FLOGGER

Несмотря на то, что ошибся в кол-ве, вопрос-то все же остается: где они?

----------


## Avia M

> где они?


Полагаю, планы не реализовались...
Например, танки из Лаоса прибыли с помпой. Неужели анонсированные подарки от премьера президенту, не удостоились внимания прессы?

----------


## Fencer

Ан-24: загнанная рабочая лошадь «Аэрофлота» https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...bcf28483444790...

----------


## Fencer

АНТ-2: самая первая советская «калоша» https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...c7472e7cb3fc0d

----------


## Fencer

Ан-8: забытый родоначальник великого семейства транспортников Антонова https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...7080409691b297

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12: старый трудяга на пенсии https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...f6dc025eb0cd79

----------


## Fencer

Музей-выставка авиационной техники ВВС. Путеводитель. 1970 год. https://disk.yandex.ru/i/QSG9xIqZk7Hg7w

----------


## Fencer

По какому принципу построена экспозиция открытой площадки музея ВВС в Монино https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...i-ploscadki-mu...
Неизвестная «аллея Антонова» в музее ВВС в Монино https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...o-60dace608eed...
Как с годами менялась открытая площадка монинского музея ВВС https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...kogo-muzeia-vv...

----------


## Fencer

Аллея Туполева в Монино https://zen.yandex.ru/media/zabroshk...17e90c9#js-dlg

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня на рассвете в Центральный музей ВВС был доставлен Ту-134АК «Балканы», бортовой номер RA-65982. Точнее, прибыл фюзеляж. Консоли, киль и стабилизатор пока остаются на Чкаловском, но в скором времени приедут и они. А гондолы и стойки шасси, как вы помните, привезли ещё в сентябре.
Борт передали в Монино в соответствии с поручением Министра обороны РФ Сергея Шойгу и решением Главнокомандующего Воздушно-космическими силами РФ Сергея Суровикина для расширения коллекции летательных аппаратов.
Этот самолёт уникален. Он был воздушным командным пунктом Московского военного округа и обеспечивал спецсвязью высшее руководство Вооружённых Сил. Весь салон был поделен на обособленные каюты, где размещались операторы и оборудование. Сейчас самолёт демилитаризован. После сборки он займёт место в ряду Туполевских машин.
Фото Олега Гаврюшенко и Отдела по развитию территории Монино. https://m.vk.com/wall-84638032_28311

----------


## Fencer

Много фотографий https://sight.photo/search/search_wo...BE&look_at=all

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...lbum=159&pos=5

----------


## Fencer

Дан старт работе уникальной экспозиции «Форма одежды и снаряжение. От пилота-авиатора до космонавта (из фондов ЦМ ВВС)»

----------


## Fencer

https://cmvvs.ru

----------


## Fencer

Старое Монино avia-n-aero.ru -

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

" Музей ВВС в Монино с воздуха 06 марта 2021 года.. ."

https://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/4477304.html

Линки на остальные части там жэж.

----------


## Fencer

Розыгрыш подарочных сертификатов https://cmvvs.ru/розыгрыш-подарочных-сертификатов/

----------


## Fencer

https://reaa.ru/threads/restavracija....14927/page-35



> Долгие поиски увенчались успехом.
> Мы купили блок речевого информатора РИ-65-10 "Рита"!





> И хотя наша "партийная касса", держащаяся исключительно на пожертвованиях, совсем опустела, теперь Ту-144 заговорит еще активнее!

----------

